# You're A Mean One,



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr. Grinch!

My Grinch signs were cut and colored, but I ran out of poly to put them on display at the Craft Fair, so they didn't make it. My co-worker fell in love with it even before I had the hats. I was gonna put on a bow, but it made him look ridiculous. Ken found the small pet Santa hats at Five Below, and bought out the eight (8) they had. I have five (5) hats left.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr. Seuss is gonna like be in your face, Mama! 
https://theclearancelab.com/dr-seuss-in-court-a-tale-of-copyright-infringement/


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

lol I super like that . I could see them selling like hot cakes


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Dr. Seuss is gonna like be in your face, Mama!
> https://theclearancelab.com/dr-seuss-in-court-a-tale-of-copyright-infringement/



...they're gonna hafta find Barb's she-shed first...:grin:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Dr. Seuss is gonna like be in your face, Mama!
> https://theclearancelab.com/dr-seuss-in-court-a-tale-of-copyright-infringement/


Years ago a nursery school in Florida had a number of Disney characters painted on their walls. The Disney Corp found out, and it wound up with the paintings being painted over.

So, the school ask Warner if they could paint their characters on the walls. Lo and behold, Warner granted immediate permission. Sure made Disney look bad.

Best bet is to stop making Grinches, then ask Seuss if they will give permission to make them. If they say yes, good to go. If they say no, I doubt seriously they will be too concerned with the small amount you made, in fact I would not mention that you had already made some, just ask if it OK to make them. They could say yes, but want a small amount to make, maybe one time, maybe for each piece you make. Never know unless you ask. Me, I'd ask.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Troublemaker' is my middle name.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

An important note, after furious enforcement of licensing the song, Happy Birthday, the copyright finally ran out. Now we can use it royalty free. The copyright holder was going to summer camps and taking them to court for using the song. And only a few films ever used the song. The Grinch is likely to be the same way. And, it's a very clever piece.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love them Barb as long as you don't call them Mr Grinch I think you will be safe  I don't think he was really a board  LOL


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, Barb. Nice expression on those.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

roxanne562001 said:


> Love them Barb as long as you don't call them Mr Grinch I think you will be safe  I don't think he was really a board  LOL


A bit on the knotty side maybe...


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> A bit on the knotty side maybe...


Knotty or Nice is the question that Santa wants to know. :wink:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm getting this image of a bunch of "Agent Smith"s walking around craft fairs...:lol::lol:


----------

